# Solved: Outlook 2003 won't receive email :(



## mnrebel (Dec 11, 2008)

I am trying to figure out why my Outlook 2003 will send email but will not receive it. My settings are all correct (I verified them with the ISP) and I'm on an inbound POP server and outgoing SMTP. The error I receive is 'The operation timed out waiting for a response from the receiving (POP) server. If you continue to receive this message, contact your server administrator or ISP.'

I contacted the ISP and they claim there is nothing on their end that is affecting this. I do not leave a copy of messages on the server so my account isn't too chubby. There is mail on the webmail application but still cannot get it to come to my inbox in Outlook. My internet browsing speed is fine so it has nothing to do with that. I tested my settings and all works well (including incoming). I simply do not know what could be wrong. Suggestions? Any help would be appreciated. Business email being down for a few days is always detrimental.

Edit: Forgot to mention - everything was working fine up until 2 days ago. We changed nothing at that point. It just stopped receiving.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

possibly a firewall setting that is blocking 

when you run the outlook test account settings - everything is ticked as working correct?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Can you test the account settings? Does it log on then? You should receive a test email. Odds are that particular port is being blocked. I would recommend (if you don't find any firewall/security changes affects this issue) asking your mail administrator for a different port number, other than the Outlook _xx_ (version) number.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

A large or hung message can do this. Check the "Oldest" message using the web access. You will want to delete it when you are at the web access. Then open Outlook and give it a try again.


----------



## mnrebel (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you everyone so much. I checked out the firewall and it's not even up (yikes!) but I did log into the webmail to delete the last message and another message that was slightly larger. I opened Outlook again and it worked. I appreciate all the help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for letting us know , good to know DaveA suggestion fixed it :up:



> DaveA
> 
> Distinguished Member with 2,987 posts. Join Date: Nov 1999
> Experience: Advanced
> ...


----------

